# Data backs up growth in 457 visa programme



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The latest figures show that the number of 457 visa applications in Australia jumped by 9.5% this year, while the number of 457 visas granted grew by 6.6%. Officials said that the data backs the Gillard government's decision to take action to close loopholes in the 457 programme to ensure that local jobseekers are not [...]

Click to read the full news article: Data backs up growth in 457 visa programme...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

